# Tattoo kit size



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I am looking at tattoo kit sizes and I am not sure what to buy for a nubian. My vet is going to show me how to do the tattoo but his kit is too big he thinks.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I was told for the large breeds such as boer, and nubians, etc. to use 3/8ths. I am looking to get a tattoo kit soon too, probably from Jeffers.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks-I did order from Jeffers. I had been looking at Caprine supply and Hoeggers but Jeffers price was really good.


----------



## greggthompson (Jan 21, 2011)

Tattoo Kits for every shape and size are there to help beginners start tattooing. In this paper, we discuss what to expect with a tattoo kit and type of equipment available in these products.

Tattoo Kits


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We are only tattooing a few goats at most, and plan to get the inexpensive kit at Jeffers too...

Thanks for that link Gregg, I saved it to my favorites folder!


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

ohh, I just spent $56 for the 3/8" kit from Hoeggers. I didn't even get it yet  It comes with a nice carrying case, but not worth that much. Didn't even know about Jeffers, only have a Hoeggers and Caprine catalogs. I waited almost a year to finally order it. I guess I should have waited another week...or asked all of you first.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I got the 3/8" revolving head kit from Jeffers. My vet was really impressed with it. One more thing down to learn


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Can someone explain to me about revolving head vs. no revolving head? This is all new, but we'll be doing it within the next week!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The revolving head allows you to use both your herd tattoo as well as the birth year/number without having to change out the pieces, you just roll it around when you do the second ear.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

liz said:


> The revolving head allows you to use both your herd tattoo as well as the birth year/number without having to change out the pieces, you just roll it around when you do the second ear.


Thanks! I'm glad you explained this because we were just going to get the 'other' one....this one sounds more to my liking!


----------



## mykebob (Sep 18, 2012)

There are many sizes available in the market for tattoo kit. You can find any of them for Nubians and you should ensure that before buying them.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Check eBay too. I got my tattoo kit used. I did was sanitize it and the numbers/letters with rubbing alcohol when it arrived.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I ended up getting the Small Animal Tattoo kit from Jeffers...included was digits 0-9 and ALL letters, 5/16 size which is perfect for ND and Pygmy ears...I did get it with the ear release and it costs $34.95 with black ink. It's worked great for me and I use rubbing alcohol to sanitize.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

We have the small animal tattoo kit from Jeffers...well actually two. One for our herd tattoo and one for the kid numbers that way I don't have to switch them around. Just a note on the revolving pliers, apparently they can be a pain because they don't stay secure and can move when you're clamping down...that's just what I read somewhere...maybe that isn't right or has improved, but make sure to read reviews on them if possible just to be sure. :thumb:


----------

